# Kona Hawaiian Village



## w.bob (Jan 8, 2009)

I decided to purchase at the Kona Hawaiian Village. 231000 pts. EOY even years, $900.00 total maint. fee for $1025.00

I plan on using it myself at least every 4th year if not every other year. If I do not use it one of my children will. I do not plan to rent it or trade with it at this point in time. Maybe trading will be considered in the future.

Any thoughts on this purchase pro or con. Thanks


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds good.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2009)

The units are quit nice and roomy with large lanais.  The rest of the resort is OK - pools nothing special.  It is across the street from a row of private homes and small hotels along the ocean, there is no ocean access and there is no beach there anyway - it's a lava embankment.  It is very near the downtown touristy area of Kona, which is nice if you like to walk, but pretty congested.  Very few of the units have any kind of view and it's just too far from a beach for me.

Don't forget to check out the TUG Reviews.

Kona Hawaiian Village - the units with light green and red roofs behind and to the right of  the hotel looking complex with the beige roof.  






KHV floorplan -


----------



## eakhat (Jan 10, 2009)

That's a great price for that resort.  We have stayed at Kona Hawaiian Village two times, and enjoyed the stay both times.  For awhile we considered purchasing there ourselves.  The grounds are beautiful and strive to be authentically Hawaiian.  I enjoyed the uniqueness of the dining room table outside on the covered lanai.  The weather in Kona is consistently very good.  We missed the sandy beaches in Kona but enjoyed being able to walk to the shopping/restaurant area.  We also enjoyed snorkeling in Kona, although we had to drive there (about 2 miles away).  One of the things I noticed last February when we were there is that the traffic in Kona has really increased with the number of cruises stopping.  It's a great purchase, and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have also bought kona hawaii village even yr recently but in week not points. Can I do internal exchange to other wyndam properties  like in other hawaii islands, or does the exchange have to be via RCI which wil charge me an exchange fee?
thanks for your advice


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 13, 2009)

lily28 said:


> I have also bought kona hawaii village even yr recently but in week not points. Can I do internal exchange to other wyndam properties  like in other hawaii islands, or does the exchange have to be via RCI which wil charge me an exchange fee?
> thanks for your advice



If you own a week in the Wyndham system, you will need to trade through RCI or some other network that deals in weeks.  You could convert your week to points, for a price to Wyndham if that is how you wish to use your ownership.

The exception to this would be older fixed weeks in the Wyndham system that can trade in their "internal program" called FAX.  KHV is not in FAX . . . and personally I would not recommend that program to those who do own older (former) Fairfield weeks.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 13, 2009)

I hear that wyndam timeshares are not strong trader.  what about a 2 bedroom at this resort at big island. Is any particular week I should reserve to make it a better trader?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2009)

New Years, Easter, and the 4th of July are always high demand.  However, in general, Hawaii timeshares are not cost-effective exchangers because the maintenance fees are high in Hawaii.


----------

